# Best Shortakovich Symphony Recordings



## phoenixshade

At the risk of being redundant (again), I'd like to ask opinions on the best recordings of Shostakovich's symphonies, because I'm looking to expand my collection here, and when searching the forums for "best Shostakovich recordings," the search engine decided that the word "best" was too common and discarded it.

Right now, I've only heard enough recordings of two of the symphonies to form anything resembling an educated opinion. They are:

*Symphony No. 5* - Neeme Järvi and the Scottish National Orchestra (Chandos CHAN 8650)
*Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"* - Karel Ančerl and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (Supraphon 11 1952-2)

I have recordings of the 1st, 6th, 9th, 10th, 12th, and 14th, but I've only heard one or two recordings for each (well, I've heard more for the 10th, but I don't know whose), so I'm hardly in a position to call any of them "the best."


----------



## Atabey

Ancerl has a magnificent 10th with the Czech orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

One of my all time favorite recordings of the Shostakovich 5th is with Evgeny Mravinsky and the Leningrad Philharmonic. Mravinsky gave the premiere of most of Shostakovich's symphonies and his recordings are authoritative. His 5th is a searing experience from beginning to end. No other recording I have heard so far comes close, but I am open to suggestions.

As far as the other symphonies, I suggest you find the Shostakovich cycle that was issued two years ago by EMI with Mariss Jansons. Jansons' performances are in the best sound available and most of the orchestras play wonderfully for him. I especially recommend his recording of the 8th. It's a recording that I have been listening to a lot lately. It is simply marvelous and he handles the third movement (Scherzo) in a way that truly strikes terror. 
Jansons' recording of the 10th is also wonderful. His Scherzo is terrifying, while the finale truly whips itself into a frenzy towards the end.

For other recordings of the 8th, I also highly recommend Gergiev's recording and Mravinsky's recording on Philips with the Leningrad Philharmonic. I don't know if the Mravinsky has ever been reissued, but it is a classic. A blistering recording of this tragic work, if there ever was one. 

I've heard good things about Gergiev's recordings of the War Symphonies (4-9), but have never heard it.


----------



## david johnson

4 - ormandy/philly
5 - mitropolous/nypo
7 - bernstein/chicago
10 - karajan/berlin

dj


----------



## Rondo

Symphony No. 10- Karajan/BPO
Symphony No. 15 Ormandy/Phil.
Symphony Nos. 6 & 12 Haitink/Concertgebouw


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Rondo said:


> Symphony Nos. 6 & 12 Haitink/Concertgebouw


When a virtuoso orchestra commits to '12,' they can really come close to 'making the sale.' Yeah- I have this recording- and a good one it is!

Now (at the budget end of the spectrum) I was really pleasantly surprised by the Rahbari/Belgian RO version of 5 & 9 on Naxos. (I regret having donated it prior to my relocation.) Alternatively, I found Bychkov's full-priced take on 5 (Philips) to be irredeemable. I _don't_ regret parting with that one.


----------



## Ludovyk

I would mention Mitropoulos' account of the 10th, with the NYP: somber, sinister and terrifying; and Barshai's great performance of the 13th with the WDR.


----------



## Rondo

Chi_town/Philly said:


> When a virtuoso orchestra commits to '12,' they can really come close to 'making the sale.' Yeah- I have this recording- and a good one it is!
> 
> Now (at the budget end of the spectrum) I was really pleasantly surprised by the Rahbari/Belgian RO version of 5 & 9 on Naxos. (I regret having donated it prior to my relocation.) Alternatively, I found Bychkov's full-priced take on 5 (Philips) to be irredeemable. I _don't_ regret parting with that one.


You should also hear Shostakovich's 11th performed by Jansons/Philadelphia. It's worth a whirl!


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Skrowazewski has a very good recording of 6th with *Halle Orchestra*. It's on Halle's own label.


----------



## starthrower

No. 8 w/ Andre Previn/London Symphony 1973 on EMI.

This is a budget price CD and it's an awesome recording!

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1317270864&sr=1-4


----------



## Delicious Manager

As something of a self-professed Shostakovich 'expert' (I did a thesis on him and have more recordings of his symphonies than I care to count), here are my recommendations:

No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy
No 2: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
No 3: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vasily Petrenko
No 4: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
No 5: USSR Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich
No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund
No 7: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Mark Wigglesworth)
No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: WDR Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Barshai)
No 9: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov)
No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich
No 12: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honorable mention: Philharmonia Orchestra/Georges Prêtre)
No 13: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (several recordings/soloists, including live world premiere)
No 14: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Moscow Chamber Orchestra/Rudolf Barshai)
No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky)


----------



## bumtz

I think the recording of 4th by Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra under Ladislav Slovak on Naxos is fantastic: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.550625


----------



## Delicious Manager

bumtz said:


> I think the recording of 4th by Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra under Ladislav Slovak on Naxos is fantastic: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.550625


I'm afraid, to my ears, the Slovak series was something of a disaster - mostly due to a conductor who obviously didn't 'get' Shostakovich's music and an orchestra not quite up to the job. The development section of the first movement of the 4th is a travesty - completely misunderstood.

I urge you to listen to the 1962 Kondrashin recording with the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra - you might be surprised at how different it all sounds.


----------



## joen_cph

I too find the Slovak 10 somewhat lifeless, though I haven´t heard any of the others. Some might find qualities in him, but the Russians usually have their own passionate approach to Shosty ... 
Am a bit puzzled about about the recommendation of Mravinsky in 15, where there are some inaccuracies in the playing and some less succesful climaxes IMO ??


----------



## bumtz

Delicious Manager said:


> I'm afraid, to my ears, the Slovak series was something of a disaster - mostly due to a conductor who obviously didn't 'get' Shostakovich's music and an orchestra not quite up to the job. The development section of the first movement of the 4th is a travesty - completely misunderstood.
> 
> I urge you to listen to the 1962 Kondrashin recording with the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra - you might be surprised at how different it all sounds.


Thanks for the recommendation, I might check it out eventually. But honestly, I am totally happy with Slovak, my only other point of reference for 4th being solid Barshai / WDR. Also, looks like Kondrashin 4th is available only as a part of a rather pricey all-symphonies set, and I don't feel I need to buy the whole cycle.


----------



## Itullian

Mravinsky, Kondrashin for any of them.

Love Karajan's 10th.


----------



## Vesteralen

Delicious Manager said:


> As something of a self-professed Shostakovich 'expert' (I did a thesis on him and have more recordings of his symphonies than I care to count), here are my recommendations:
> 
> No 3: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vasily Petrenko


Most of what I've read about Petrenko's Shostakovich is pretty positive.

For the budget-minded buyer, what would you say about his series so far?


----------



## Vesteralen

Delicious Manager said:


> As something of a self-professed Shostakovich 'expert' (I did a thesis on him and have more recordings of his symphonies than I care to count), here are my recommendations:
> 
> No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy


Particularly with regard to #1, why did you pick Ormandy? What would be your second and third choices for this work?


----------



## Delicious Manager

Vesteralen said:


> Most of what I've read about Petrenko's Shostakovich is pretty positive.
> 
> For the budget-minded buyer, what would you say about his series so far?


I'd say it's promising to be pretty good all round. The budget choice will be between this set and Barshai's excellent Brilliant Classics set.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

agoukass said:


> One of my all time favorite recordings of the Shostakovich 5th is with Evgeny Mravinsky and the Leningrad Philharmonic. Mravinsky gave the premiere of most of Shostakovich's symphonies and his recordings are authoritative. His 5th is a searing experience from beginning to end. No other recording I have heard so far comes close, but I am open to suggestions.
> 
> As far as the other symphonies, I suggest you find the Shostakovich cycle that was issued two years ago by EMI with Mariss Jansons. Jansons' performances are in the best sound available and most of the orchestras play wonderfully for him. I especially recommend his recording of the 8th. It's a recording that I have been listening to a lot lately. It is simply marvelous and he handles the third movement (Scherzo) in a way that truly strikes terror.
> Jansons' recording of the 10th is also wonderful. His Scherzo is terrifying, while the finale truly whips itself into a frenzy towards the end.
> 
> For other recordings of the 8th, I also highly recommend Gergiev's recording and Mravinsky's recording on Philips with the Leningrad Philharmonic. I don't know if the Mravinsky has ever been reissued, but it is a classic. A blistering recording of this tragic work, if there ever was one.
> 
> I've heard good things about Gergiev's recordings of the War Symphonies (4-9), but have never heard it.


I agree. Mravinsky rules.

Martin


----------



## christmashtn

#1 Bernstein's earlier Columbia (re-issued on Sony's Bernstein Royal Edition with the 9th mentioned below) or Ormandy (the're tied.)
#2 Haitink
#3 Haitink
#4 Previn (Rozhdestvensky's Live recording on Russian Disc label an honorable mention.)
#5 Ormandy (His earlier Columbia version, reissued on CD on Sony Essential Classics - The 1959 Bernstein and the Ancerl also get honorable mentions.)
#6 (Berglund - coupled with his magnificent 11th on its first CD issue)
#7 Kondrashin
#8 Previn (His earlier EMI, not the later DG. Both are with Chicago Sym. The 1982 Mravinsky an honorable mention. Get this one on Russian Disc, Alto, or Regis labels. Earlier issues on Philips and Icone lablels were/are off pitch.)
#9 Bernstein (The earlier Columbia, once re-issued on Sony's Bernstein Royal Edition, coupled with the above mention 1st Symphony.)
#10 Haitink (Honorable mentions go to the '66 Karajan, the DG Mono Ancerl, Mravinsky's on Erato label, and Efrem Kurtz - available last on Testament.)
#11 Beglund (Get the 1st CD issue coupled with his dynamo 6th mentioned above. The later CD issue has it coupled with his 7th, which is fine, but I still prefer the Kondrashin 7th mentioned above.)
#12 Durjan (Very hard to find Philips CD, but the only version of the weakest of Shosty symphonies which actually makes a case for it.)
#13 Kondrashin (His later live performance on Philips with the unedited Russinan dialog.
John Shirly-Quirk soloist, with Bavarian Radio Orchestra. Used LP's are out there. Only has been issued on CD in 
Japan on Tower Records Philips Label. Copies sometimes found on ebay japan.)
#14 Rostropovich/Reshetin (CD's on Melodiya and Russian Revelation are out of print, but often show on amazon.)
#15 Maxim Shostakovich (His very first recording with Moscow TV + Radio Orchestra was the very first recording, and to me it's still unmatced. What I just don't understand is that its' NEVER been issued on CD anywhere. Melodya/Angel LP's have been spotted recently on ebay and amazon. On CD, I must give the nod to Kurt Sanderling who recorded the symphony twice. Go for his later recording on Erato with the Cleveland Orchestra. Though it's the polar opposite in approach to Maxim's premiere LP version, it is positively bone chilling.)


----------



## Keychick

Naxos Petrento's 10th all the way.
You love it or dont?


----------



## christmashtn

Correction: Both the EMI and DG recordings of the 8th with Previn are with the London Symphony Orchestra, not Chicago. The Previn 4rth I mention above is with The Chicago Symphony Orchestra, on EMI.


----------



## chrislowski

I own three complete cycles, the Kondrashin, which probably has some of the best performances but the sound quality is quite muddy. I understand this set has been remastered, but I haven't heard it so I don't know how much better the sound is, if at all. I also own the Haitink set, which is a very good set with good performances and great sound.

My favourite complete set though is the Kitajenko with the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln on the Capriccio label.










Not only does this set have the best sound, but also has performances that are as good, if not better in my opinion, than the Kondrashin cycle. The power and fury is there, as in the 4th for example, but Kitajenko seems to excel at the slower pieces (10th and 11th especially). There's an added atmosphere, a mood of melancholy that a lot of conductors miss in my opinion. Shostakovich had a lot more to say than just thunderous angst.

There are others I like. Jarvi does a good 11th, Chung does a great 4th and 5th, Terimikov also does a great 5th and also a 6th. Rozhdestvensky's 7th. I quite like Jansons 7th and 8th. Inbal's 1st. Barshai's 13th.

But the Kitajenko set is the one I keep coming back to.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

> Also, looks like Kondrashin 4th is available only as a part of a rather pricey all-symphonies set, and I don't feel I need to buy the whole cycle.


Kondrashin also recorded the 4th with Staatskapelle Dresden. Jansons also has quite good recording. Wung Chung also recorded it with *Philhadelphia.* Too bad that someone has not recorded all Shostakovich symphonies with that great orchestra in modern sound.

From Barshai set my favourites are 1,2,3 (great chorus!), but I prefer slower tempos in 11th.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

*About Kitajenko...* I've heard only 11th from his set - and quite like it. He defenitely adds some melancholy to it, and I like his termpos much more then Barshai's fast tempos. Without some melancholy this symphony just seems bombastic. That why I als love some recording from Haitink's set, esp/ 5 and 8 - this inroverted conducting is more suited to Shostakovich sometimes, I suppose.

And I still encourage you to try *Litton's Tenth with Dallas* on Delos label (which is dead now, but it is still not out of print). Dallas strings and woodwinds are great. I like esp the melancholic 3rd movement in this pertfomance.


----------



## bigshot

I'll second the Efrem Kurtz 10th. I have that on 78s and it really opened my eyes.


----------



## Oskaar

*Coro Sinfonico Di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Orchestra Sinfonica Di Milano Giuseppe Verdi & Oleg Caetani**

has a wonderfull version of no 3


----------



## christmashtn

*Philips + Icon CD's of Mravinsky's 8th are off pitch.*



agoukass said:


> One of my all time favorite recordings of the Shostakovich 5th is with Evgeny Mravinsky and the Leningrad Philharmonic. Mravinsky gave the premiere of most of Shostakovich's symphonies and his recordings are authoritative. His 5th is a searing experience from beginning to end. No other recording I have heard so far comes close, but I am open to suggestions.
> 
> As far as the other symphonies, I suggest you find the Shostakovich cycle that was issued two years ago by EMI with Mariss Jansons. Jansons' performances are in the best sound available and most of the orchestras play wonderfully for him. I especially recommend his recording of the 8th. It's a recording that I have been listening to a lot lately. It is simply marvelous and he handles the third movement (Scherzo) in a way that truly strikes terror.
> Jansons' recording of the 10th is also wonderful. His Scherzo is terrifying, while the finale truly whips itself into a frenzy towards the end.
> 
> For other recordings of the 8th, I also highly recommend Gergiev's recording and Mravinsky's recording on Philips with the Leningrad Philharmonic. I don't know if the Mravinsky has ever been reissued, but it is a classic. A blistering recording of this tragic work, if there ever was one.
> 
> I've heard good things about Gergiev's recordings of the War Symphonies (4-9), but have never heard it.


If you go for the early 80's Mravinsky of the 8th, do get it on either the Russian Disc, Regis, or Alto labels. They have the correct pitch. Philips and Icon CD pressings are off pitch. They play a bit faster than they should.


----------



## christmashtn

Efrem Kurtz on 78? Sure you don't mean on LP? 78's were pretty much gone by the mid 50's.


bigshot said:


> I'll second the Efrem Kurtz 10th. I have that on 78s and it really opened my eyes.


----------



## billeames

For sets, Rostropovich Warner Classics, Kondrashin Melodiya, Barshai, and maybe Haitink. I can comment on some individual symphonies. No 4 Ormandy, Chung, Roshdestvensky Melodiya, but I have not heard some other important recordings. No 5, Rostropovich DG, Warner Classics, Haitink Concertgebouw, Marvinsky ERATO, Bychkov Berlin. 7th Bernstein DG best. 8th: oh my goodness--Previn DG, EMI, Rostropovich Warner Classics, Gergiev Philips, Haitink Decca, Jarvi Chandos. 10th: Karajan (all DG ones), Kondrashin, Rostropovich, Roshdestvensky (I call the Russian Trio). 11th, Petrenko (I have not heard his others), Bychkov Philips, Russian Trio. 13th Masur, Haitink, Russian Trio. 14th, Rostropovich on Russian Revelation label, I like Haitink, but that is a minority opinion. 15th I like Jarvi DG, have not heard others. 

Many good recordings, hard to go wrong.


----------



## southwood

National Orchestra of Washington DC recording of Shosty's fifth conducted by Rostropovich takes a lot to beat IMHO.


----------



## DavidA

Number 10 - Karajan / BPO


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Mariss Jansons's DSCH-4





Somebody tell me how to adjust the size of a picture, please. Have tried to call out for assistance before, but apparently no one can be bothered?


----------



## Vaneyes

4. USSRMOCSO/Rozhdestvensky
5. ACO/Haitink
6. ACO/Haitink
7. SNO/Jarvi
8. ACO/Haitink
9. LPO/Haitink
10. BPO/HvK (II)
11. BPO/Bychkov
12. ACO/Haitink
15. Philadelphia O./Ormandy


----------



## ptr

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Somebody tell me how to adjust the size of a picture, please. Have tried to call out for assistance before, but apparently no one can be bothered?


If You loan the image from another web-site, You simply have to choose an image that is appropriately sized when You google for it (I'd say for cover images max 500X500 pixels)!

If You use this sites own image handler and upload from Your own computer, You have to use an image software like Photoshop to downscale/size the image to a similar size (or max 700X700 pixels) and save them as a quite small size (50K) this will allow for a decent amount of pictures on the 100mb that is allotted to Your basic account...

/ptr


----------



## Sofronitsky

I have this disc and would recommend without reservation the interpretations of Vasily Petrenko. Sure, he is very young, but he seems to know his stuff when it comes to what the pieces are about and he adds something of energy with his age. I like his conducting very much.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Are you suggesting there is no way to put in code so that the image is shown only in a certain size???


----------



## ptr

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Are you suggesting there is no way to put in code so that the image is shown only in a certain size???


Yep, as far as I have found on the messaging control panel there is no allowances for HTML code (or other static resizing of images)...

But someone of the Mods (Taggart?) might be able to give You a more conclusive answer!

/ptr


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Mariss Jansons's DSCH-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This recording is the cat's meow! Amazing Fourth... good enough to redeem the work from its still extant critics. Gergiev, who has also made a good recording (Philips/Decca) agrees: The Fourth is the Symphony that has it all... contains all the seeds of what was to come. See review (ionarts, via link).


Then I'll just do the attach-locally thing... that seems to work fine. Thanks for the answer! Much appreciated.

(I noticed I wasn't able to edit my old post anymore... the ability to edit is removed after a certain time???


----------



## joen_cph

> (I noticed I wasn't able to edit my old post anymore... the ability to edit is removed after a certain time???


Yes, after a few hours (sorry, I don´t remember how many exactly). In order to avoid confusing re-edits during ongoing discussions (implicitly: heated ones too ).


----------



## chalkpie

chrislowski said:


> I own three complete cycles, the Kondrashin, which probably has some of the best performances but the sound quality is quite muddy. I understand this set has been remastered, but I haven't heard it so I don't know how much better the sound is, if at all. I also own the Haitink set, which is a very good set with good performances and great sound.
> 
> My favourite complete set though is the Kitajenko with the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln on the Capriccio label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does this set have the best sound, but also has performances that are as good, if not better in my opinion, than the Kondrashin cycle. The power and fury is there, as in the 4th for example, but Kitajenko seems to excel at the slower pieces (10th and 11th especially). There's an added atmosphere, a mood of melancholy that a lot of conductors miss in my opinion. Shostakovich had a lot more to say than just thunderous angst.
> 
> There are others I like. Jarvi does a good 11th, Chung does a great 4th and 5th, Terimikov also does a great 5th and also a 6th. Rozhdestvensky's 7th. I quite like Jansons 7th and 8th. Inbal's 1st. Barshai's 13th.
> 
> But the Kitajenko set is the one I keep coming back to.


Thanks for this tip. Never even knew this thing existed, but will investigate.


----------



## shadowdancer

Unfortunately, I don't have the post numbers to post an image.
Sym #8 Mravinsky / Leningrad


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Number 10 - Karajan / BPO


Which one?: Late sixties or eighties?


----------



## Classical Seattle

Delicious Manager,

If you are still active on Talk Classical, could I get some more information on Shostakovich recordings. Shostakovich is my favorite composer and I would like to buy Shostakovich symphonies on vinyl records. Your 2011 Shostakovich list is very helpful, along with some of your other posts that I found on different Shostakovich threads. 

I would like some advice concerning the best Shostakovich symphony recordings on vinyl. My preferences are Russian conductors and stereo recordings. However, I would consider mono recordings for Mravinsky (due to his very close association with Shostakovich) if the recording sound quality is good. 


I am going to go with the advice on your Shostakovich list, however, I do have some specific questions concerning a few recordings on your list. Here are my questions -

No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?

No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?

No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28) This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies and there are three different recordings for Mravinsky conducting No. 8.

No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov) - In your opinion what is the difference between these two recordings? I can find both on vinyl. This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies. 

No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich - I am only able to find this recording on CD since Rostropovich is a more recent recording. Does Kondrashin have an excellent recording of No. 11? Kondrashin's No. 11 is easy to find on vinyl or would your recommend another Russian conductor's recording that is better than Kondrashin's. 

No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky) - What is your opinion of Maxim Shostahovich's world premiere recording of this symphony? Maxim Shostahovich conducting No. 15 is easy to find on vinyl.


I hope you are still active on Talk Classical. I joined today just to get some advice on finding excellent Shotakovich recordings.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Classical Seattle said:


> Delicious Manager,
> 
> If you are still active on Talk Classical, could I get some more information on Shostakovich recordings. Shostakovich is my favorite composer and I would like to buy Shostakovich symphonies on vinyl records. Your 2011 Shostakovich list is very helpful, along with some of your other posts that I found on different Shostakovich threads.
> 
> I would like some advice concerning the best Shostakovich symphony recordings on vinyl. My preferences are Russian conductors and stereo recordings. However, I would consider mono recordings for Mravinsky (due to his very close association with Shostakovich) if the recording sound quality is good.
> 
> I am going to go with the advice on your Shostakovich list, however, I do have some specific questions concerning a few recordings on your list. Here are my questions -
> 
> No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?
> 
> No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?
> 
> No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28) This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies and there are three different recordings for Mravinsky conducting No. 8.
> 
> No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov) - In your opinion what is the difference between these two recordings? I can find both on vinyl. This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies.
> 
> No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich - I am only able to find this recording on CD since Rostropovich is a more recent recording. Does Kondrashin have an excellent recording of No. 11? Kondrashin's No. 11 is easy to find on vinyl or would your recommend another Russian conductor's recording that is better than Kondrashin's.
> 
> No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky) - What is your opinion of Maxim Shostahovich's world premiere recording of this symphony? Maxim Shostahovich conducting No. 15 is easy to find on vinyl.
> 
> I hope you are still active on Talk Classical. I joined today just to get some advice on finding excellent Shotakovich recordings.


Much time has passed and my visits to TC are far less pro-active nowadays. I will try to answer your questions:

_No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?_
Kondrashin's No 1 is very fine, but is spoilt by a rather sour solo oboe in the slow movement. Rozhdestvensky's recording with the USSR Ministry of Culture SO is perfectly good too. Surprisingly few Russian recordings of No 1.

_No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?_
Mravinsky's old live Leningrad recording from January 1972 is considered the benchmark performance, but the recording isn't so great and the solo violin in the finale loses his way a little. For me, the Russian recording to live with is Valery Polyansky's with the Russian State Symphonic Capella.

_No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28) This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies and there are three different recordings for Mravinsky conducting No. 8._
I mean the March 1982 recording.

_No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov) - In your opinion what is the difference between these two recordings? I can find both on vinyl. This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies. _
Svetlanov has a broader, almost Mahlerian view of this symphony; it is also grittier. Both are worth having.

_No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich - I am only able to find this recording on CD since Rostropovich is a more recent recording. Does Kondrashin have an excellent recording of No. 11? Kondrashin's No. 11 is easy to find on vinyl or would your recommend another Russian conductor's recording that is better than Kondrashin's._
The 11th isn't one of the best of Kondrashin's cycle - it's rather rushed from beginning to end. There is a very good mono Mravinsky studio (radio) recording from 1961 and a cracking (albeit sometimes untidy) mono live performance from Alexander Gauk and the USSR Symphony Orchestra from the early 1960s (Gauk died in 1963). I don't care for Pletnev's limp-wristed recording at all.

_No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky) - What is your opinion of Maxim Shostahovich's world premiere recording of this symphony? Maxim Shostahovich conducting No. 15 is easy to find on vinyl._
There is nothing wrong with Maxim's 1972 world premiere recording, but there are moments of horrible artificial orchestral balance brought about from some unmusical knob-twiddling in the control room. Perhaps surprisingly for the symphony that is considered Shostakovich's most enigmatic and hardest to love, No 15 has fared possibly the best of all his symphonies in the recording studio. If you get the chance, listen to Kurt Sanderling's 15th with the old East German Berlin Symphony Orchestra (in fact, ALL Sanderlings Shostakovich recordings are masterful).

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigshot

For number 11, I love Stokowski with the Houston Philharmonic. Incredible recording and performance.


----------



## Classical Seattle

Delicious Manager said:


> Much time has passed and my visits to TC are far less pro-active nowadays. I will try to answer your questions:
> 
> _No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?_
> Kondrashin's No 1 is very fine, but is spoilt by a rather sour solo oboe in the slow movement. Rozhdestvensky's recording with the USSR Ministry of Culture SO is perfectly good too. Surprisingly few Russian recordings of No 1.
> 
> _No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?_
> Mravinsky's old live Leningrad recording from January 1972 is considered the benchmark performance, but the recording isn't so great and the solo violin in the finale loses his way a little. For me, the Russian recording to live with is Valery Polyansky's with the Russian State Symphonic Capella.
> 
> _No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28) This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies and there are three different recordings for Mravinsky conducting No. 8._
> I mean the March 1982 recording.
> 
> _No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov) - In your opinion what is the difference between these two recordings? I can find both on vinyl. This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies. _
> Svetlanov has a broader, almost Mahlerian view of this symphony; it is also grittier. Both are worth having.
> 
> _No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich - I am only able to find this recording on CD since Rostropovich is a more recent recording. Does Kondrashin have an excellent recording of No. 11? Kondrashin's No. 11 is easy to find on vinyl or would your recommend another Russian conductor's recording that is better than Kondrashin's._
> The 11th isn't one of the best of Kondrashin's cycle - it's rather rushed from beginning to end. There is a very good mono Mravinsky studio (radio) recording from 1961 and a cracking (albeit sometimes untidy) mono live performance from Alexander Gauk and the USSR Symphony Orchestra from the early 1960s (Gauk died in 1963). I don't care for Pletnev's limp-wristed recording at all.
> 
> _No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky) - What is your opinion of Maxim Shostahovich's world premiere recording of this symphony? Maxim Shostahovich conducting No. 15 is easy to find on vinyl._
> There is nothing wrong with Maxim's 1972 world premiere recording, but there are moments of horrible artificial orchestral balance brought about from some unmusical knob-twiddling in the control room. Perhaps surprisingly for the symphony that is considered Shostakovich's most enigmatic and hardest to love, No 15 has fared possibly the best of all his symphonies in the recording studio. If you get the chance, listen to Kurt Sanderling's 15th with the old East German Berlin Symphony Orchestra (in fact, ALL Sanderlings Shostakovich recordings are masterful).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank You for the additional information. I have a few follow up questions.

No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28) 
I mean the March 1982 recording.

**The March 1982 recording was released on CD. What is your take on the 1947 Mravinsky recording? This recording can be found on vinyl.

No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov) - 
Svetlanov has a broader, almost Mahlerian view of this symphony; it is also grittier. Both are worth having.

**Which Svetlanov recording? The live, Royal Albert Hall, London, 21 August 1968 recording or the Svetlanov's studio recording. I have listened to the live, Royal Albert Hall Svetlanov No. 10 online but this live recording was only recently released on CD. Also, which Mravinsky recording? Mravinsky also has a couple different recordings of No. 10 (a 1954/4/24 Studio, Monaural recording and a 1976/3/31 Leningrad Philharmonic, Large Hall, Live, Monaural recording).

Thank You for the additional information. I have a few follow up questions.

No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28) 
I mean the March 1982 recording.

**The March 1982 recording was released on CD. What is your take on the 1947 Mravinsky recording? This recording can be found on vinyl.

No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov) - 
Svetlanov has a broader, almost Mahlerian view of this symphony; it is also grittier. Both are worth having.

**Which Svetlanov recording? The live, Royal Albert Hall, London, 21 August 1968 recording or the Svetlanov's studio recording. I have listened to the live, Royal Albert Hall Svetlanov No. 10 online but this live recording was only recently released on CD. Also, which Mravinsky recording? Mravinsky also has a couple different recordings of No. 10 (a 1954/4/24 Studio, Monaural recording and a 1976/3/31 Leningrad Philharmonic, Large Hall, Live, Monaural recording).

Sorry for the follow-up questions but I am trying to collect Shostakovich on vinyl. Some of the recordings you have listed were only released on CD and I can play those from youtube or Naxos library through my desktop PC to my stereo system. However, for my favorite symphonies I find it more appealing to play them on a vinyl record. Some of the older Shostakovich recordings on vinyl are not easy to find here in the US. I often search on ebay and discogs and sometimes I might only find an album that I want in the UK. I appreciate all the information you have provided because before buying from overseas, it is nice to know which vinyl releases are very good Shostakovich recordings.

Thanks,


----------



## hpowders

No.4: Daniel Raiskin. Magnificent performance.


----------



## dieter

Delicious Manager said:


> Much time has passed and my visits to TC are far less pro-active nowadays. I will try to answer your questions:
> 
> _No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?_
> Kondrashin's No 1 is very fine, but is spoilt by a rather sour solo oboe in the slow movement. Rozhdestvensky's recording with the USSR Ministry of Culture SO is perfectly good too. Surprisingly few Russian recordings of No 1.
> 
> _No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund - Do you have an excellent Russian recording to recommend?_
> Mravinsky's old live Leningrad recording from January 1972 is considered the benchmark performance, but the recording isn't so great and the solo violin in the finale loses his way a little. For me, the Russian recording to live with is Valery Polyansky's with the Russian State Symphonic Capella.
> 
> _No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28) This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies and there are three different recordings for Mravinsky conducting No. 8._
> I mean the March 1982 recording.
> 
> _No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov) - In your opinion what is the difference between these two recordings? I can find both on vinyl. This is one of my top three favorites of his 15 symphonies. _
> Svetlanov has a broader, almost Mahlerian view of this symphony; it is also grittier. Both are worth having.
> 
> _No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich - I am only able to find this recording on CD since Rostropovich is a more recent recording. Does Kondrashin have an excellent recording of No. 11? Kondrashin's No. 11 is easy to find on vinyl or would your recommend another Russian conductor's recording that is better than Kondrashin's._
> The 11th isn't one of the best of Kondrashin's cycle - it's rather rushed from beginning to end. There is a very good mono Mravinsky studio (radio) recording from 1961 and a cracking (albeit sometimes untidy) mono live performance from Alexander Gauk and the USSR Symphony Orchestra from the early 1960s (Gauk died in 1963). I don't care for Pletnev's limp-wristed recording at all.
> 
> _No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky) - What is your opinion of Maxim Shostahovich's world premiere recording of this symphony? Maxim Shostahovich conducting No. 15 is easy to find on vinyl._
> There is nothing wrong with Maxim's 1972 world premiere recording, but there are moments of horrible artificial orchestral balance brought about from some unmusical knob-twiddling in the control room. Perhaps surprisingly for the symphony that is considered Shostakovich's most enigmatic and hardest to love, No 15 has fared possibly the best of all his symphonies in the recording studio. If you get the chance, listen to Kurt Sanderling's 15th with the old East German Berlin Symphony Orchestra (in fact, ALL Sanderlings Shostakovich recordings are masterful).
> 
> Hope this helps.


This is an interesting read for me. I particularly like the Kurt Sanderling recordings of 1,5,6,8,10 and 15. He made three recordings of the latter, with the Berlin Symphony which is very good, the Cleveland which is good and, in my opinion the best, with the Berlin Philharmonic.
As I became acquainted with Sanderling's many recordings, I grew to respect him immensely. Conversely, the more I got to know Sanderling's co-chief conductor in Leningrad, Mravinsky, the less I thought of his conducting.
The 15th, for example I find appalling because it's so fast and brutal. This 'brutality' is, to my ears, a regular feature of Mravinsky's performances, though having said that, I just love his recording of the prelude to Mussorgsky's Konvanshina.


----------



## Just a violist

Delicious Manager said:


> As something of a self-professed Shostakovich 'expert' (I did a thesis on him and have more recordings of his symphonies than I care to count), here are my recommendations:
> 
> No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy
> No 2: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
> No 3: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vasily Petrenko
> No 4: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
> No 5: USSR Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich
> No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund
> No 7: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Mark Wigglesworth)
> No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: WDR Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Barshai)
> No 9: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
> No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov)
> No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich
> No 12: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honorable mention: Philharmonia Orchestra/Georges Prêtre)
> No 13: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (several recordings/soloists, including live world premiere)
> No 14: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Moscow Chamber Orchestra/Rudolf Barshai)
> No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky)


I´m glad to know an expert opinion.
I´ve discovered Shostakovich recently and I´ve fell in love with him.
I would like to ask you: What do you think about Bychkov´s recording of the 11º Symphony?
And what about Petrenko´s recording of the 10º Symphony?


----------



## Delicious Manager

Just a violist said:


> I´m glad to know an expert opinion.
> I´ve discovered Shostakovich recently and I´ve fell in love with him.
> I would like to ask you: What do you think about Bychkov´s recording of the 11º Symphony?
> And what about Petrenko´s recording of the 10º Symphony?


I don't mind Bychkov's 11th, but I don;t like some of his tempo choices. Petrenko's 10th is really excellent - easily one of the best of his Naxos series.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Duplicate post - please delete.


----------



## Vaneyes

Just a violist said:


> I´m glad to know an expert opinion.
> I´ve discovered Shostakovich recently and I´ve fell in love with him.
> I would like to ask you: *What do you think about Bychkov´s recording of the 11º Symphony?*
> And what about Petrenko´s recording of the 10º Symphony?


Bychkov has two commercial recordings of Shostakovich Symphony 11 -- BPO (Philips, rec. 1987) and WDR SO Cologne (Avie, rec.2001), about 58' and 59' respectively. Similar tempi as their TT suggest. However, performance and sound are better for the earlier Philips recording. That's the one to have. Cheers!


----------



## Triplets

Petrenko's 10th is excellent almost up there with von K.
Everyone overlooks a cycle by Dmitri Kitaenko, recorded on SACD by Capriccio. The 11th from that cycle is tryly hair raising in excitement and sonics


----------



## KenOC

Triplets said:


> Petrenko's 10th is excellent almost up there with von K.


Agree with this view. Aside from its excellent sound, the entire Petrenko cycle is very good, with two or three performances being my favorites. Some of his choices, especially in the more popular symphonies, are a bit quirky, but that just makes things more interesting. Like Beethoven, more than one cycle is needed!


----------



## Holden4th

Classical Seattle said:


> Thank You for the additional information. I have a few follow up questions.
> 
> No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky - Which Mravinsky recording are you referring to? (1947/6/2, 1960/9/23, or 1982/3/28)
> I mean the March 1982 recording.
> 
> **The March 1982 recording was released on CD. What is your take on the 1947 Mravinsky recording? This recording can be found on vinyl.
> 
> Thanks,


I've heard two SHosty 8ths by Mravinsky but couldn't tell you there dates or provenance as they don't give you that info on either Spotify or Tidal.

The version I like as my second all time choice is the one in the 20 CD BBC Legends Box. If I knew how to I'd post the image.

My favourite, like many others, is the EMI Previn recording.


----------



## gHeadphone

Im guessing that Andris Nelsons recent output may change some of the favourites listed above?

im listening to the 10th right now and i prefer it to the Karajan (though they are the only versions i own)


----------



## bisque

I like the Nelsons recordings very much. I also recently got the All Shostakovich Melodiya set, which has some really interesting things in it. Of my complete sets, there are enjoyable and even brilliant things in most of them - I'm quite partial to the Barshai set, which was my first complete set. I have the hard to find Kondrashin and Rozhdestventsky sets on Melodiya - the latter sounds better but I like both sets very much. The 11th is my favorite Shostakovich symphony - many recordings - I do love the Stokowski a lot, but I recently heard the Andre Cluytens version (beautiful-sounding in the new big Cluytens box) and I really love it a lot - sadly, there's about forty seconds towards the end of the final movement where the beautiful stereo suddenly goes to mono, then back to stereo - I'm guessing something happened during the stereo recording or the tape went bad - it goes by pretty quickly. But the rest of it is just stellar. And I love Ancerl doing Shostakovich.


----------



## Larkenfield

Vesteralen said:


> Particularly with regard to #1, why did you pick Ormandy? What would be your second and third choices for this work?


This is an old thread but I thought I would suggest Rudolf Barshai's brilliant performance on Brilliant Classics of Shostakovich's 1st Symphony. It's also recorded in brilliant sound and the rest of the performances in the cycle are well worth hearing, IMO, though perhaps not as amped up or as militaristic as other sets by other conductors, which I happen to prefer in his approach. Barshai worked clodrly with the composer for a number of years and was chosen to premiere his 14th symphony.

https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Complete-Symphonies-Dmitri/dp/B00005UW2B


----------



## Bill Cooke

Of the symphonies I have sampled a good number of recordings...

No. 1 - Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO (runner-up: Lopez-Cobos, Cincinnati - I love his finale) 
No. 4 - Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic SO
No. 5 - Previn, LSO (runner-up: the famous lightning-fast Bernstein/NYP performance of 1959)
No. 8 - Mravinsky Leningrad PO (UK premier, 1960 - what an AMAZING account! It's a shame it has to be ruined by what could be the highest number of hacking coughs ever committed to tape. And for that reason, I have to give Haitink's studio recording an honorable mention.)
No. 10 - Karajan, BP, 1982
No. 11 - Bychkov, BP (runner-up: Rostropovich, NSO)


----------



## Merl

I have a few cycles (Barshai, Rostropovich, Petrenko) and random individual performances but I really like Petrenko's set. He brings out the inner beauty in the quieter parts but ramps it up when necessary. I rate this disc very highly too:










Thanks for the heads-up on Kitajenko. New one to me but I'm gonna investigate it.


----------



## ed weinman

This is strictly not a recording but I thought I would tell you about a concert given in 2007 by an orchestra consisting of, I believe, aprox. 200 musicians between the ages of mid teens to early 20s and conducted by a then 26 year old maestro which is available on youtube.com. It was part of the BBC PROMS concert season and the reviews back then were so ecstatic that one prompted to say...was this the greatest PROM concert ever?! 

The orchestra I'm talking about is the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela conducted by Gustavo Dudamel. Now, I'm not sure what the 6000 member audience expected at the Royal Albert Hall in London..maybe they thought this was just another "youth" ensemble and had such expectations...but once the work, Shostakovitch Symphony No. 10, began, they knew in their gut that they were in for a mind blowing experience! That orchestra could hold it's own with any of the world's greatest and they certainly showed it that evening. Even years later, the concert is looked back as a milestone in the BBC PROMS CONCERTS live/broadcast experience. You can even download to DVD if you have the right program. Unfortunately, the person placing the symphony on youtube.com only did it at 480 visual...but the sound is great! Maestro Dudamel did not use a score...the symphony was ingrained in his head and soul and it showed. Whether or not you like the interpretation of the work is an individual choice but I would urge you to give it a chance and experience what a remarkable connection there is between Dudamel and his fellow musicians who he probably knew from their musical upbringing at the Venezuelan music system called The System ("El Sistema") an award wining documentary that is available on blu-ray DVD. I have watched this video many, many times now...I don't know why it draws me to it...maybe it is because of the youthful exuberance of it's great conductor and his fellow musicians...one will notice that Dudamel does not consider himself separate and apart from this musical friends and takes his bow standing amid the players surrounding the podium. There are rare exceptions to this but the ensemble is him and he is the ensemble...just watch how he interacts with the orchestra and the individuals in it who have music that he wants brought out more than it might otherwise be played...well, enough of this...just give yourself a treat and give it a go!


----------



## Mar3148V

*Thanks for the list!*



Delicious Manager said:


> As something of a self-professed Shostakovich 'expert' (I did a thesis on him and have more recordings of his symphonies than I care to count), here are my recommendations:
> 
> No 1: Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy
> No 2: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
> No 3: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vasily Petrenko
> No 4: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
> No 5: USSR Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich
> No 6: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund
> No 7: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Mark Wigglesworth)
> No 8: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: WDR Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Barshai)
> No 9: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin
> No 10: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honourable mention: USSR Symphony O/Yevgeny Svetlanov)
> No 11: London Symphony Orchestra/Mstislav Rostropovich
> No 12: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky (honorable mention: Philharmonia Orchestra/Georges Prêtre)
> No 13: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (several recordings/soloists, including live world premiere)
> No 14: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Moscow Chamber Orchestra/Rudolf Barshai)
> No 15: Dresden Staatskapelle/Kirill Kondrashin (honourable mention: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky)




I certainly agree about the 1st with Ormandy, and thanks. The 12th with Mravinsk is a fine performance but the recording quality is a bit harsh for me. Maxim's 5th is surprisingly fine, a well. More later. Thanks!


----------



## Star

Have a blustering recording of No 10 from Karajan and BPO. He won plaudits from Shostakvich when ge conducted it in Moscow.


----------

